# GOOD site for finding part numbers on our cars....



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I am trying to find a good resource for looking up parts to get part numbers. Mainly to see if say for example a door wire harness is different from a Cruze with no auto up vs one with auto up.

I know about gmpartsdirect and a few other popular ones but to be honest, they're terrible when it comes to getting that deep into a car. They either lack descriptions but will show a bunch of different part numbers or just flat out won't list the parts at all.

I know there's gotta be something better.

The reason I posted this here is I want to retrofit express up into my car.

I know the window motor as well as master switch are different. I'd like to see if the door harness is different also.

There are a few more wires on the auto up setup but I wonder if the wires are already there or not. I don't really want to tear my door apart just to see but may end up having to do just that.

I'd also like to add turn signal mirrors while i'm in there. At the very minimum get the correct door harness that has auto up, turn signal mirrors to go with my collision detection + heated mirrors then add the mirrors themselves later.

Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree, those sites suck. You really need to pay attention on the GM sites. Make sure you are still on the trim level you want every time you click on a link. Always look at the tab that says what it fits before going on - although this sometimes is not detailed enough. I have also found that not every dealer shows all the parts or pictures. I use these among others:

GM Parts Online

Ron Tonkin

I have more on my other computer, I'll try and remember to paste them here.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I've stopped using Ron Tonkin as they have not been keeping their online database up to date for the Cruzes.

Best recommendation: Do a google search for a dealership in your area to see if they have online part look up. For example, I use GoGMParts.com which is run by George Weber Chevrolet here in St Louis, MO (specifically Creve Coeur, MO). 

(Choice Disclaimer: George Weber in Creve Coeur was the ONLY dealership run online parts database that was able to provide me the specific information needed to determine how to add OEM remote start. This, plus the fact that the other local dealerships acknowledge them as most likely to have obscure or difficult to find parts in stock locally is what helped me make my choice. Your mileage may vary in your specific areas.)


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks. My local dealer has a crappy website.

I will try those.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting. I only see one part number for the driver door harness and have confirmed two different window motors + switches. One with express up and the other without.

I am going to find pictures of the electrical connectors on window motors ........


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sure enough, there HAS to be two different door harnesses.

One pic is without express up and the other is with.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Early on the forums this was a popular site for research. I still use it today. The diagrams linked are much closer to factory diagrams than what you find on GM Parts direct. 

This used to be Nally GMC out of Georgia. I believe they still are, it's just their online parts counter. 


https://www.wholesalegmpartsonline....modelRange=0&ukey_trimlevel=28073&searchTerm=


----------

